
SEC vs. Telegram: A Battle That Could Be Avoided - damspace
https://forklog.media/sec-vs-telegram-a-battle-that-could-be-avoided/
======
JumpCrisscross
Telegram accelerated its demise by “refusing to disclose the bank records
concerning how they have spent the $1.7 billion they raised from investors in
the past two years and to answer questions about the disposition of investor
funds” [1].

[1] [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/sec-claims-telegram-
refuses-s...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/sec-claims-telegram-refuses-
share-153618647.html)

------
rwmj
I thought David Gerard's summary was better:
[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/03/24/telegram-
ico...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/03/24/telegram-ico-sec-
prevails-telegram-restrained-from-issuing-grams/) &
[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/03/30/news-
telegra...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/03/30/news-telegram-
appeals-injunction-adaptive-capital-fails-the-story-of-the-petro/)

~~~
brighton36
Popular opinions are often popular because they're false. (Hence why David is
unpopular)

------
CPLX
Another way this battle could be avoided is if they didn't issue these tokens
in the first place.

Is there any reasonable argument for why the world is or will be better off if
Telegram gets its way and these tokens exist? Is there any reasonable argument
as to why they got almost $2 billion dollars besides intentionally creating a
product to further financial speculation?

